# Career choice tips?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Im in 10th grade and at that age where people act like i should know what im going to do for the rest of my life  . Whenever i was little, like all animal loving little kids, i always wanted to be a vet but ive decided thats probably not the best choice. What are some of yalls jobs or what yall plan to become in the future? I honestly have no idea what i want to do, which is kind of sad compared to these kids my age who have there entire lives mapped out already. Is there any words from the wise or things i should think about?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You're taking it slow. I made a saying tha other day that goes good with this. In my mind you're doing what you should be doing.

*Be content with where you 
are - your future 
isn't here yet. - Grace Elliott*


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

That sounds like a great saying to me


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Im in the 10th grade as well My dad is a dairy farmer and has taught me a lot about crops/soil farming/animals and markets. I would like to do something in agriculture but it almost seems unless u wanna sell seed there is nothing a woman can do in the business of ag. But i am still searching!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wanna be a vet. 
but I love being a lifeguard and now iv switched to retail and all I can think about how I wanna be a lifeguard and I started thinking about being an emt. 
but Im not sure what to do now...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I always wanted to be a vet or a midwife, but I don't work so...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm a Sophmore as well and I pretty much have my entire life planned ahead of me, like clear up until I retire! LOL! I plan on becoming a veternarian and hopefully graduating high school early with an Academic Honors diploma and taking 5 AP classes. I volunteer at a vet hospital. Have for the last three years. If you want to be a vet, you need to start doing something like that NOW! Otherwise, vet schools will probably over look you. Not trying to be mean, but I've went to several vet school open houses for colleges (like Purdue, Univ. of Tenn., Ohio State, Univ. of Illinois) and that is something they highly suggest. THey only except like 100-150 kids into vet school (depends on which college), so openings are far and few inbetween considering there are only 29 colleges in the US that have vet schools. If you do happen to start volunteering at an animal clinic, keep a notebook of everything you see and do. Even if it's just washing surgical utensils. Anything and everything counts! 

Oh! And goatgirl132, the EMT/Paramedic field is a great field to go into. My dad's a paramedic. He says its the most rewarding job. There are very sad moments when you are working on someone and they die, but it's the same in the vet field to though.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunrisefarms17 im kinda like you in the fact i want to do something in ag but not sure what.
With the vet thing i did my homework and i would love it but its just not for me. Like the school i would go to accepts 1/100+ people. And in our tiny town i could count at least 20 high schoolers that think they want to be vets. I just know there are alot of other things to do thats related to ag thats not a vet, and there are alot of kids who want it more than me. I dont think i could start a business by myself and keep it up anyway.

I was thinking of something, i do poultry judging in ffa and almost every year the people who put the competition on ask if anyone is interested in the poultry field. I remember him telling us that a girl that wanted to be a vet was talking with him one day, and one thing in the next she is now in her own department of managing diets and feeds that they give the chickens. Which is pretty cool, i think that would be a pretty neat job to do or something like that. 

Then there is the medical field with the endless supply of different jobs there. And i have no idea about this but i have been volunteering at a therapeutic horse riding place for special Ed kids for the past few years i think that would be pretty cool to do. Its not very big probably less than 10 acres with an open riding arena and small barn behind their house in there field. They have about 10 horses and ponies and get volunteer help from kids or adults, its really fun but im not sure if you could support yourself off of the income. Ill have to look into that more.

So i have no idea what i want to go into but i would like to figure it out before my senior year. And every single college student i know has changed their minds on what they want to do at least once but i dont want to pay for a class then end up starting something new and that class being a waste ya know. At least i still have a while until i make that decision final.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wanna talk to an emt before I make my final decision


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

That would be a cool job it sounds exciting. I though would never be able to do it i would freak out under pressure.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

(I didnt mean to send that yet haha)

...that's a good idea to intern or interview someone first before you commit to it. Like to know all the pros and cons. I never thought about that concept too much but i think that would be a great idea.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I to judge in ffa except we don't have poultry haha i do dairy, livestock,horse and soil. There are more but that's what i do.....there is a girl that was a senior last year who did so good she got a scholarship for dairy judging and now goes to kaskaskia and soon to s.i.u.....i have been reading up on agricultural economics and don't know that much about it yet but it interests me. My Mom is a nurse at the surgery center and i love some of the aspects of nursing to.....i already know my limit for going to school in college is 4 years but if ag. Economics pays more than a RN nurse per year then i will def do that haha


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I remember a few years ago reading that New Bolton had a RN program for horses. Essentialy the RN would make the field calls, access, treat within their scope of practice and report back to the Vet they worked under. Thought it sounded like a wonderful program, and it might have expanded to other large animals by now.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

to georgiagirl98 You have to start somewhere! Don't wait for "someday". You will make mistakes. Will not maybe. Learn from them and keep moving.

HBL


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Start reading ag magazines and you will see more and more women involved. I run our business and will probably be managing my family farm in the future. The fact that your dad is teaching you about ag says he thinks you can do it! Don't sell yourself short. 
HillBilly Livestock


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm 20 and still haven't figured out what want to do yet! I thought about bringing a vet but know I'm thinking about teaching or something with agriculture


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ag education would be good too. There's been a shortage of ag teachers lately.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree there is a shortage of ag teachers! I was blessed to have a wonderful ag teacher, but when he passed away so did the program.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Huh I didn't know there were teachers for that!! I'm from the suburbs so I guess that explains why I wouldn't know. That would be cool to get into though


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah an ag teacher from where im from( illinois) is very treasured and they get payed more because of all the farm progress shows and livestock judging they have to do depending on the school.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

County livestock agents, ag teacher, commercial pig farner, poultry manager, feed store owner, ag business management, livestock management, cattle rancher, feedlot manager if you lI've out there, dairies are cool if you live in the right area, crop farming, feed mills.... sooo many choices.

I'm going for livestock management with a concentration in reproduction and nutrition. Most likely I will work with pigs and become a manager of a farm and work my way up to division and district manage and if I can get my doctrate in animal nutrition and become a nutrionist for a feed mill or feed lot then create my own line of show feeds. Thats my master plan.... it will take a while to accomplish but I never want to be without a goal and a plan... I'm very organized and there has to be a plan or I'm not comfortable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

sunrisefarms17 said:


> Im in the 10th grade as well My dad is a dairy farmer and has taught me a lot about crops/soil farming/animals and markets. I would like to do something in agriculture but it almost seems unless u wanna sell seed there is nothing a woman can do in the business of ag. But i am still searching!


Nothing a woman can do?! Not my business, but it doesn't sound like anyone is encouraging women to go into the ag-industry.
Since I was 17 I was training German Shepherds for personal protection, I raised Hereford cattle, I shown and raised Quarter Horses and Appaloosas, I raised show goats, chickens, ducks, geese, pigs, parrots, you name it, and I have probably had it at some point.
I did all that, along with working in restaurants, butcher's shops, I'm a licensed cosmetologist, I used to mix explosives for construction workers to blow up rock, I would have been a vet, but when I was young my teachers told me I would never succeed.
I'll be darned that I did all that and I'm a woman!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow thats pretty cool!


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

There is also shortage of large animal vets nationwide. Small animal is less dirty and more $$. 
So goats don't weigh 1500# and some weigh less than a dog can weigh...why won't "small animal" vets see goats? Too exotic? IDK 
Maybe their image can't take it. 
Thank you to all those vets who do care about all animals, including goats!:thumb:


----------

